
Self-driving car bombs? - oldmancoyote
Are we looking at a future where any hateful person could easily convert a self-driving vehicle into a car bomb? In an America that is becoming increasingly factionalized and hateful, wouldn&#x27;t this threaten to destabilize society?  Should self-driving vehicles be banned?  Think about a self-driving tractor-trailer loaded with ammonium nitrate soaked with fuel oil.  I am certain there are people in America who would find detonating one attractive.  What sort of targets would be attractive to such people?  Even a SUV could be devastating.
======
flukus
Why would they get an expensive self driving car when they can buy a much
cheaper drone that's much easier to program a flight path for and doesn't come
with pesky pedestrian avoidance algorithms? A shrapnel bomb above a crowd
could be much better at killing people because it's got a line of site path to
much more of the crowd.

They could do this for the last several years but rarely (or never) do, so I'm
not anticipating an upsurge.

~~~
ToFab123
You can pack more explosive into a car and have it to drive to a target far
away, keeping you out of sight.

------
banterfoil
You have certainly described a grim future. But if you want to be pessimistic,
I feel like drone warfare is far more effective, stealthy, and cheaper.

